# Flat Bottom Audi TT Steering Wheel on a Golf MK4



## xtetx (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

Does anybody know what the deal is with the putting an Audi TT flat bottom steering wheel on to a Golf MK4.

It looks like it fits straight on, which is good.

Its just when you get to the airbag, it has 2 sockets on the back.
Can anybody shed any light?











Back of the air bag


----------



## lethal6 (Feb 19, 2013)

If I am not mistaken one of those plugs on the back is for the horn. 

I have heard of people using new Audi wheels and just shutting off the airbag for the steering yet leaving the rest of the system functional. I have a Porsche 991 wheel that I want to put in mine as soon as I can get a hold of a Vag-com. Should be the same concept.


----------



## xtetx (Sep 10, 2012)

ahh cool! 
interesting, there must be a way of making the air bag functional!


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

if you make the bag not work don't you get the airbag light? that would annoy the hell out of me


----------



## lethal6 (Feb 19, 2013)

sardo_67 said:


> if you make the bag not work don't you get the airbag light? that would annoy the hell out of me


Some have claimed to be able to shut off airbags individually through vag-com. If you leave it as is the whole SRS system would be inop, but if you are able to shut off just the one airbag and essentially bypass it the rest of the system is still active. If you are able to bypass and the system remains active you won't have a light.

Don't know personally as I don't have my hands on a vag-com yet.

If it isn't possible to bypass the one airbag, I don't see this working out and still keeping the SRS system. To code the Audi bag would require an Audi SRS control module that communicates to that particular bag. Plus you would need the sensors that would have to communicate to the Audi bag and control unit. I have never heard of coding an airbag that isn't native to the system.


----------

